# Programm in registry / autostart eintragen ...



## gamerfunkie (8. Oktober 2005)

Kann mir einer die Befehle für Visual C++ 6.0 geben um ein Programm in den Autostart einzutragen ..


----------



## FireFlow (8. Oktober 2005)

In C++ gibt es keine Befehle. So das musste mal gesagt werden.

Des weiteren denk mal bischen nach und such dann bei Google und der MSDN das findet sich sehr schnell.

Gruß


----------



## Endurion (9. Oktober 2005)

Du musst einen Key in die Registry eintragen. 

Für alle Benutzer: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Run

Für den lokalen Benutzer: HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Run

Um rauszukriegen, wie der Eintrag aussehen soll, sieh dir die Registry an der Stelle mit RegEdit an.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (9. Oktober 2005)

Mh ja, theoretisch könnte man das auch in den Autostartordner von Windows reinpacken.


----------



## Endurion (9. Oktober 2005)

Irgendjemand_1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mh ja, theoretisch könnte man das auch in den Autostartordner von Windows reinpacken.


Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen. Hierbei aber NIEMALS NICHT den Pfad fest reinprogrammieren (C:\programme\... ). Es gibt extra Funktion um diese Systempfade rauszubekommen (SHGetSpecialFolder und noch eine ähnliche).


----------



## gamerfunkie (9. Oktober 2005)

und wie genau erstellt man so einen eintrag?


----------



## FireFlow (9. Oktober 2005)

gamerfunkie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie genau erstellt man so einen eintrag?



Tja meine Tipps oben hätten dich sehr viel weiter gebracht. Tut mir Leid für dich wenn du es nicht schaffst ein paar Wörter bei Google oder in der MSDN einzutragen.

http://www.google.de/search?hs=ssq&...fficial&q=c+++write+registry&btnG=Suche&meta=

Gruß


----------



## BackHawk (28. Oktober 2005)

hallo? er ist 5. klasse .. da soll einer perfekt englisch können oder was also bleib mla ganz locker


----------



## Flegmon (29. Oktober 2005)

BackHawk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo? er ist 5. klasse .. da soll einer perfekt englisch können oder was also bleib mla ganz locker



Woher sollen wir das wissen? Und um Englisch kommst du nicht rum.

Folgende Funktionen brauchst du: (die Parameter musst du selbst nachschauen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein)

erstellen: RegCreateKeyEx
öffnen:  RegOpenKeyEx 
setzen der Daten: RegSetValueEx
löschen : RegDeleteKey
schließen: RegCloseKey

es gibt noch weitere, aber die sollten reichen.


----------



## Tobias K. (29. Oktober 2005)

moin


@BackHawk


> hallo? er ist 5. klasse .. da soll einer perfekt englisch können oder was also bleib mla ganz locker


1. Wäre er somit 11 oder 12 Jahre jung und noch garnicht berechtigt in diesem Forum angemeldet zu sein!
2. Woher soll das hier jemand wissen?!
3. Ist es nicht deine Aufgabe hier Leute anzumachen, dafür bin ich da! 
4. Halte dich bitte an die Groß und Kleinschreibung.

@gamerfunkie
Über die von Flegmon genannten Begriffe findest du per Forumssuche hier auch einiges.
Und bitte halte auch die dich an die Groß und Kleinschreibung.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

